# MIMB decals and wifes new bike



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I cleaned up my wife's new Honda and installed new red decals on it and red grips today. I also did the MIMB decals on the brute and cleaned it up. I figured you guys would like it and as far as I know I am the only brute running these decals.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice bikes


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

now we just neede to go get'em dirty ..come on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

those are some nice bikes!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you mean this decal


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone and yes they are ready to get dirty
Dang you beat me to it! Well I still like the way they turned out on the sides.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I look like one sexy sticker :rockn: :bigok:


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I look like one sexy sticker :rockn: :bigok:


HAHA! It is a very cool sticker. 
The small pieces all stuck on good once I cleaned the surface and real good. I just hope the clearcote I sprayed lasts long enough to keep them on. I sprayed the clearcote on the honda stickers too. I will try to stay off them with the pressure washer but I also worried about the purple power that I soak it with after rides eating on them. I know the stock decals didn't last long.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive not covered mine with anything. even the dots in teh URL have held up.
I do not pressure wash the plastic anymore. that's likey why it's lasted so long.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I usually drive thru the car wash and get the majority of the mud off there with the pressure washer. Then when I get home I use my small pressure washer to do the under carriage and finish off with purple power and water hose. I am going to just not use either on the plastics because obviously I will still be able to get it clean since you obviously keep yours super clean.
I am trying to keep up I even used the alumabrite stuff on mine and the wife's HMF pipes. I did the rear diff and stuff on her bike to. I don't think the previous owner was very meticulous about his cleaning like I am.


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Shiny!!!! I like those decals, but just don't think it would be right to rock them on a Cat lol. I Have the URL one's on though. I'll have to get pics when I get them cleaned up for Nats!


----------

